

Analysis of Asiana 214 crash - skyc
http://flyingprofessors.net/what-happened-to-asiana-airlines-flight-214-2/

======
triplesec
Excellent analysis. Noting with amusement that the unit "nm" used in the blog
is not an SI unit derivative.

